# Eclipse Error beim Start



## Xandro (16. Dez 2004)

Moin,

ich wollte Eclipse nach einiger Zeit wieder raufspielen,
weil ich die IDE für den Designer mal testen wollte.

Jedoch kommt beim Start von Eclipse dieser Fehler:
Could not find Java 2 Runtime Environment

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit, wo ich Eclipse nicht drauf hatte,
das Verzeichnis des JRE geändert.
Kann das damit zusammenhängen?

Und wie kann ich den Fehler beheben?
Es gibt zwar eine config.ini bei Eclipse,
aber dort kann ich keinen Pfad zum JRE angeben.

Gruss,
Xan


----------



## dotlens (16. Dez 2004)

versuchs mal damit:
(pfad anpassen )

"C:\Program Files\eclipse\eclipse.exe"	-vm "C:\j2sdk1.4.2_05\bin\javaw.exe"


----------



## Xandro (16. Dez 2004)

Gracias 

Dachte das wäre noch intern zu verändern,
aber so gehts ja auch.


----------

